# Words.



## Writer One (Feb 15, 2015)

I seem to be addicted to words, yes I said words, the ones you put on a sheet of paper or a screen like this one. For years, I wrote in my journal (haphazardly about whatever came to mind). I as of yet did not understand verbs nouns or predicates, prose and sentence structuring, just wrote, what I called babbling. I decided to find a writers forum and start learning how to write better. I never took into account the thought of professional writing, so I went with (my version of) armchair writing at seventy-two.

I decided to sign my posts as curios Paul because I have always been curious about knowledge and the understanding of it. Since I never had anyone sit down with me and showed me how to write I became a rebel with a cause, learn how to write...(my way). My way does not always go along with the proper way to write, I found out that everyone has their own style of writing. It is said, if they are twelve people in a room and the first persons whispers something in the second person's ear, when it get to the twelfth persons ear the sentence is not what the first person said.

The word interpret comes to mind. I could write a story why I hate that word. I think I will, later curious Paul


----------



## KJay (Feb 18, 2015)

I am not sure whether there is a proper way to write. I have read many different books and every writer is different. Many do not follow the 'rules' in terms of words. Some babble a lot and others are very to the point. I can like either or I can hate either. It just depends on whether it works for that particular piece. 

I grew up in a non-English speaking country and although I have an idea what names of types of words are, really, I am pretty clueless. I mean, what's a predicate? I could google it, but I suppose it does not really matter


----------



## cassie30 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm not sure what your looking for but it was good not counting the few misspelled words in short article. Writing in a journal is a good way to practice your writing. Keep it up.


----------



## Courtjester (May 29, 2015)

Paul James said:


> I seem to be addicted to words, yes I said words, the ones you put on a sheet of paper or a screen like this one. For years, I wrote in my journal (haphazardly about whatever came to mind). I as of yet did not understand verbs nouns or predicates, prose and sentence structuring, just wrote, what I called babbling. I decided to find a writers forum and start learning how to write better. I never took into account the thought of professional writing, so I went with (my version of) armchair writing at seventy-two.
> 
> I decided to sign my posts as curios Paul because I have always been curious about knowledge and the understanding of it. Since I never had anyone sit down with me and showed me how to write I became a rebel with a cause, learn how to write...(my way). My way does not always go along with the proper way to write, I found out that everyone has their own style of writing. It is said, if they are twelve people in a room and the first persons whispers something in the second person's ear, when it get to the twelfth persons ear the sentence is not what the first person said.
> 
> The word interpret comes to mind. I could write a story why I hate that word. I think I will, later curious Paul



It doesn't seem to me as if you needed much help with expressing yourself - your way, as you say. That's the only way any one of us can do this and in my view you are very good at it. Cj


----------



## hypocritter (May 30, 2015)

I relate to this completely.
 It's a comfort to know that there are others out there ploughing the unconventional furrow of just doing it because they simply feel the urge to do so. I believe there's an awful lot of repressed creativity out there because they never earned or received the appropriate label. Good on you and good luck this you.


----------



## ismith (May 30, 2015)

I can relate as well.  It's funny really,  I never had much of an urge to write until I bought a laptop with no typing program.  Lately the urge has gotten so bad I've seriously considered dusting off my old 1930's Underwood. No college degree and few college level English classes for me.


----------



## hypocritter (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't fight that urge ismith, some itches,especially those of the creative variety are far better scratched.


----------



## Courtjester (Jun 2, 2015)

Dear Paul,

We are co-creators with God – whatever this may mean to you – and constantly in the process of creating something. Why not just start writing and see what comes to you, not with a million bucks bestseller in mind, but for the pure enjoyment of expressing your creativity. Your urge to start writing could be a signal from your inner self that a gift, which could have taken many lifetimes to develop, is waiting to be brought to the surface of your consciousness and discovered. The way you are writing tells me that this may well be the case. Who knows? 

Why not stick your toes into the water and try?

Good luck with it! Cj


----------



## CurtisDawson (Jul 4, 2015)

The creative impulse is different for everyone. Everyone has a different muse. About the only reoccurring principal with writers is grammar. Keep doing what you're doing. You're doing fine.


----------

